# Unknown tank



## highship (Dec 3, 2022)

Here is an unknown tank that has been primed. Pretty decent shape, only 1 screw holding it together. $25 shipping. Deal or no deal…


----------



## mrg (Dec 3, 2022)

From a 50's 24 in. Murry built bike, 26 inch looks the same but is 22 1/2 long. GLWS


----------

